# uitspraak van -ens



## Syzygy

Hallo, allemaal.

Ik weet dat bij woorden die op onbeklemtoonde _-en_ eindigen vaak de _n_ niet wordt uitgesproken en vroeg me af of dat over het algemeen ook voor woorden geldt die op _-ens_ eindigen. Dus, vooral meervouden van woorden op _-en_ zoals _jongens_, woorden met tussen-s zoals _etenstijd_ en andere (ergens, jegens, enz.). In plaats van _eens_ hoor ik vaak '_s_, maar dat lijkt me een bijzonder geval.

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Couch Tomato

Je hebt gelijk. "Jongens" wordt vaak uitgesproken als "jonges," maar je kan ook uiteraard gewoon "jongens" zeggen door elke letter duidelijk te laten luiden. Bij "etenstijd" spreekt men wel meestal elke letter duidelijk uit.

*Edit*. Alhowel "etestijd" ook niet verkeerd klinkt, zou ik het toch niet zeggen op die manier.


----------



## Lopes

Couch Tomato, probeer eens heel snel etenstijd te zeggen zonder de 'n' in te slikken... 
En 'jongens' voluit uitgesproken kan wel, maar heeft voor mij een ouderwetse of bekakte connotatie.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Lopes said:


> Couch Tomato, probeer eens heel snel etenstijd te zeggen zonder de 'n' in te slikken...



Je hebt gelijk. "Etestijd" is ook prima bij nader inzien.


----------



## Syzygy

Dus, als ik het goed begrijp, kunnen woorden die van een woord op -_en_ zijn afgeleid (keukens, noemenswaardig) bij het uitspreken ook zonder die _n_.
En hoe zit het met woorden die "van nature" op -ens eindigen? Bijvoorbeeld ergens, nergens, volgens, trouwens, overigens, tijdens of telkens.


----------



## Kworb

Syzygy said:


> Dus, als ik het goed begrijp, kunnen woorden die van een woord op -_en_ zijn afgeleid (keukens, noemenswaardig) bij het uitspreken ook zonder die _n_.
> En hoe zit het met woorden die "van nature" op -ens eindigen? Bijvoorbeeld ergens, nergens, volgens, trouwens, overigens, tijdens of telkens.



Bij die woorden komt het juist meer voor dan bij meervouden. Woorden als levens, kuikens en gegevens zou ik niet zonder de n uitspreken. En zo bekakt ben ik niet


----------



## Couch Tomato

Kworb said:


> Bij die woorden komt het juist meer voor dan bij meervouden. Woorden als levens, kuikens en gegevens zou ik niet zonder de n uitspreken. En zo bekakt ben ik niet



Voor mij geldt hetzelfde. Er is voor mij een duidelijk verschil tussen "etenstijd" en "tijdens."


----------



## Lopes

Kworb said:


> Bij die woorden komt het juist meer voor dan bij meervouden. Woorden als levens, kuikens en gegevens zou ik niet zonder de n uitspreken. En zo bekakt ben ik niet



Voor mij maakt het geen verschil eigenlijk, het uitspreken van de -n klinkt voor mij raar omdat het zoveel langer lijkt te duren. 

Maar misschien is dat alleen als ik het zo voor mezelf probeer te zeggen, dat is nooit heel erg betrouwbaar natuurlijk.


----------

